# top 3 muscle building meals



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

just wondering what everyone's top 3 muscle building meals are, as i am struggling what to make instead of salmon an veggies.


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

A few of my fave evening meals are...

400g Extra Lean Steak Mince, Fried for ten mins with few spices, served with jacket sweet potatoe.

Tin Tomatoe Soup, 2 Tins Tuna, Microwaved 3 mins in big bowl. Served with wholemeal bread.

300g Turkey Steak, Diced, Stir Fried in Wok with egg noodles, pepper, chilli, onion and sweet chilli sauce.

Be adventurous mate!

Gaz


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

Good ideas gaz, thats a bit heavy on the portion sizes though mate....400g will give you what 100g protein, 2 tins tuna 60g and 300g turkey about 72-75g? Too much in 1 sitting imo but you could cool that much and split them into 2 or 3 meals!

Back to the meals;

Tuna and canellini bean salad with chopped corriander and olive oil

Nice bolognaise made with lean steak, turkey, pork mince with brown pasta and a simple chopped tomatoe and herb sauce

Turkey or beef, lemon or lime (include the juice and rind) and chopped chilli burgers on wholemeal pittas with rocket and a wee drissling of sweet chilli sauce

As above just experiment mate, just make sure the meal has a good amount of carbs protein and healthy fats and ur laughing!


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

how do you cook your meat? i try to avoid frying an usually steam or grill. just wondering if you have any tips??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i tend to have 200g chicken grilled in spices with 150-200g cous cous or 50-75g either wholemean pasta in chopped tomatoes or rice with soy sauce.

for tea tends to be 2 frozen aberdeen angus steaks from tesco grilled and serves with brocoli or green beans. this gives 40ish gram protein and 30g fat.

I do like to make jackwet potato's and sweet potato wedges but these take longer to prepare the above takes 10 mins at most.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Steak and potatoes.

Chicken and rice.

Oats and eggs.

IMO


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

chicken breast, wholemeal pasta and 1/3 can campbells condensed chicken soup. (comes in low fat variety too)

chicken and steamed veg...(birds eye....has herbs,rice and veggies)


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

austen_18 said:


> how do you cook your meat? i try to avoid frying an usually steam or grill. just wondering if you have any tips??


im a chef so used to cooking it in very hot pans with smoking olive oil but i've heard the oil can give off nasty by products at high temps....so at home cook it with grapeseed oil if im frying a steak or turkey fillets, grill all my burgers/meatballs and watch all the ****e pour out of them


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

200g chicken marinaded in green thia sauce with 75g uncle bens rice

6 boiled eggs mashed together with some butter and 2 slices of wholemeal toast

baked potato and tuna


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Steak and potatoes.
> 
> Chicken and rice.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty much what my diet consists of

:thumbup1:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

austen_18 said:


> how do you cook your meat? i try to avoid frying an usually steam or grill. just wondering if you have any tips??


put 8 breasts in an oven dish with a lid in oven for 40mins at 160....then once cooked rinse each breast under cold water to remove fat...and store in fridge in tub...all good for 2-3 days...breasts can also be cooked and frozen..

easy peasy


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Chilli

Has everything you need in there:

Lean steak mince

Veg

Rice

Great meal


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

oats an eggs ??? sounds rank , how you eat it ? like together?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

avril said:


> put 8 breasts in an oven dish with a lid in oven for 40mins at 160....then once cooked rinse each breast under cold water to remove fat...and store in fridge in tub...all good for 2-3 days...breasts can also be cooked and frozen..
> 
> easy peasy


good tip on storin the cooked chicken breasts thanks for that one


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> Thats pretty much what my diet consists of
> 
> :thumbup1:


Same here :thumb:


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

ye i like the idea of storing the chicken


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

large big mac meal with diet coke,


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

my fave meal is probs steamed salmon with brown rice an spinach, an sprinkle some mixed seeds over the top of the salmon


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd have to say just a big fat roast dinner! Plenty of steak/lamb/beef or chicken, pea's, few carrots, roast spuds a sprinkle of gravy. Washed down with 2 pinter of full fat milk.


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

200g of mince mixed with onions,red peppers,peas,sweetcorn and spring onions on whole grain fajitas and some spinach for side salad,cant forget the veg


----------



## Adam T (Jun 6, 2009)

200g chicken with melted cheese with rice & mixed veg

4 egg omlette with tuna & mushrooms:cool:

2 big wholegrain peanut butter sarnies with a pint of milk:rolleyes:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Dantreadz85 said:


> oats an eggs ??? sounds rank , how you eat it ? like together?


I take it you haven't been lifting for long? Or at least studying nutrition for very long?

Anyway you cook the eggs (scrambled, omelette etc) and put on a plate. Then you cook the oatmeal and put in a bowl. Eat separately. I can't imagine a better breakfast.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

out of interest alisttt

how many eggs and how much oats do you have?

i worry a little about people saying carb and fat rich meals being a no no


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

500g of lean steak mince browned and drained of fat

2 cans of toms 2 cans of kidney beans 2 cloves of galick

1 large onion 2 tbl spoons of tom puree i pack of schwartz chili spice mix

cook for about 1/2 an hour or till most of the liquid is gone.

and there you have it.

i devide it into 5 and have it at lunch time with about 80g of rice

i,m a very fussy eater and this goes down very nicley

i,ve eaten this every day for the last 3 weeks

i have no idea on the protein and carb amounts tho .


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Another way of eating oats and eggs is

75g oats

8 egg whites plus 2-3 whole eggs

mix together in bowl and then cook in a frying pan as would an omelette.

add 25g dried mix fruit/raisins on top of omelette whilst cooking, then sprinkle on some ground almonds and cinnamon to taste.

Been eating this breakfast for 5years now, its my fav meal of the day!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

bowl of ben and jerrys with chocolate covered dbols sprinkled over the top


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

neildo said:


> Good ideas gaz, *thats a bit heavy on the portion sizes though mate....400g will give you what 100g protein, 2 tins tuna 60g and 300g turkey about 72-75g? Too much in 1 sitting imo but you could cool that much and split them into 2 or 3 meals!*
> 
> Back to the meals;
> 
> ...


You can never get enough protein !!!!

Have you seen what 200g of lean mince looks like? Theres not enough to feed a hamster.

Such a natty thing to say :tongue:


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

Haha a natty thing indeed mate but also clearly a poor ar5ed student trying to make each pack of meat go as far as possible type of thing to say :tongue:


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

You need to become a Netto whore mate!

800g of Lean beef mince for £3.80, can't get enough of the stuff.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Oats / eggs / protein / extra virgin olive oil / milk shake

chicken brown rice veg

mince wholemeal pasta veg


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

Lasagne

Fajitas

Pancakes


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Gaz_1989 said:


> A few of my fave evening meals are...
> 
> 400g Extra Lean Steak Mince, Fried for ten mins with few spices, served with jacket sweet potatoe.
> 
> ...


400g mince, 300g turkey!! thats loads


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Liam said:


> 400g mince, 300g turkey!! thats loads


not really alot. if i had the money i could eat this easily.

right now im eating 1kg of turkey a day (at sainsburys 1kg is £6)


----------



## boddy4 (May 14, 2007)

My favourite is chilli. Use 800g minced beef (split it into portions so you can fridge some and have it next day- saves cooking again). Brown the mince in a frying pan, add a chopped onion, then tin of homepride chilli sauce. Add a tin of baked beans, a tin of kidney beans and simmer. Serve with rice and nachos or tortillas. Or i like to make homemade chips in the chip pan fryer and eat it with them. That'll put some size on you!!!! hahaha. Costs bout £5 serves 3-4, i have half one day then the other half next day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Whey/Eggs and Oats

Chicken and Rice

Anytype of meat tbh


----------



## MarkM (Sep 24, 2008)

Beef, seasoning, wholemeal pitta, yoghurt

Healthy kebab.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

tuna and smash


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

chicken, rice and veg.

steak, jacket spud and veg.

wheatabix and scrambled egg.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

infrared said:


> Lasagne
> 
> Fajitas
> 
> Pancakes


not really muscle building though


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

S..t loads of egg whites

s..t loads of chicken

s..t loads of fish :thumbup1:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

eggs

chicken breast

lean minced beef


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

This is a cracking thread, some really interesting recipes


----------

